# Scott Meridian noise help



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

If you are convinced that a rough surface on certain guides is the problem, polish the surfaces that come into contact with a Dremel tool. DO NOT put epoxy on the guides. 

I have the same rod but don’t have the same problem ... at least not that I notice. I use textured lines that make a sound on all my rods. It’s hard to imagine a rough spot that I would notice above the natural sound and feel of the line. But apparently it’s a known problem.


----------



## marshhen (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. What attachment would you suggest for polishing?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

marshhen said:


> ...I'd like to know if anyone else has experienced a similar problem with a Meridian...


I did with the 8wt I had.
The recoil guides screech when you haul.
Did it with any line.
Sold it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

marshhen said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I've got an issue with a Meridian for which I hope someone may have some advice. I have two Meridians - 7wt and 8wt. I've had the 8wt since Scott launched the Meridian line. Both are lined with Wulff BTT, and I don't want to switch lines. I also like the rods a lot, and don't really want to switch rods.
> 
> ...


My Meridian does the same thing with certain lines. I have heard that annoying squeaking the most with a sink tip line I used, and also on occasion with the BTT, and like you said quit as soon as I wet the rod/line. It drove me crazy too. I currently throw the Amp Grand Slam and haven't heard the same noise. As far as performance goes the BTT and Amp GS perform the same.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I had a similar problem with my H2. It went away after cleaning the line and wiping the guides with Rio line dressing. Good luck.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

My Meridians shreak with Rio lines. If I’m not mistaken so do the GLoomis CC with recoil guides. 

I sold several Meridians. Really enjoy the 8’4” 10 weight, actually underlined with a Rio Redfish 9 weight. Great mangrove rod. Also kept the 11 weight. 

Good luck with Scott.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I’m looking for an 848. If that’s the culprit let me know and I’ll take it off your hands for ya.


----------



## marshhen (Apr 11, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> My Meridian does the same thing with certain lines. I have heard that annoying squeaking the most with a sink tip line I used, and also on occasion with the BTT, and like you said quit as soon as I wet the rod/line. It drove me crazy too. I currently throw the Amp Grand Slam and haven't heard the same noise. As far as performance goes the BTT and Amp GS perform the same.


Thanks. I'd give the GS a shot, but I'm not into textured lines.

I spoke with Scott again this afternoon and explained to them that I didn't want to pay to send the rod to them again, considering I've already done it twice. Credit to them - they told me that if I shipped it to them, they'd fix it for free. They also told me that some of the nickel titanium guides do this, and it's impossible to tell at the point of manufacture which will be noisy and which will be silent. So now I'm really wondering if it's even worth the price of shipping to send it to them since it seems to be such a common problem, and who's to say the nickel guides they replace mine with won't start making noise too. It would seem that I'd need to send them my reel too so they can hear what I'm hearing.


----------



## Devin1128 (Aug 8, 2015)

I had the experience with my merrdian 8 wt also even more with the 1 piece hardy pro axis and with Nrx pro 1 , all of it stops when the line is cleaned and dressed temporarily.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Marshhen, try cleaning your lines in a warm bath with a bit of mild dish soap (Dawn will work) and some warm water. Run it thru a small dish rag several times and then rinse thoroughly. Depending on how many times you fish, from once a month to once a qtr.

Next, get some really good fly line dressing (i.e. SA's AST, Rio and Glide) or use the food grade silicon spray or the Line and Lure Spray that is being talked about on another thread on this board. I'd also spray some on a small cloth and wipe the inside of all your rod guides and snake guides, including your tip top.

Basically, your fly line is drying out and you need to keep it lubed on a regular basis. Actually, many different rods will do the same thing with dry line. I ALWAYS make it a point to lightly stretch and dress the line before I start out fishing for that day. Do that, and you'll see wonders with your casting and fly line management, each and every day you fly fish. That's the deal folks! Don't think your favorite line will stay clean and have plenty of lubricant to shoot thru smoothly, cause it wouldn't. It's not the fly rod's fault, it's your fault.

No need to polish your guides if you rinse your rod guides each time you go fishing (of course, your reel as well) AND, keep your line cleaned once in a while and dressed every time you go out and fish.

Good luck,

Ted Haas


----------



## marshhen (Apr 11, 2017)

Hey Ted, thanks for the info. I actually just gave the line the dawn + dressing treatment. I've tried a number of different methods of cleaning/dressing the line to remedy the noise, but same result. Even tried a magic eraser prior to dressing on the old line, and it still made noise. My normal lubricant is Loon's line speed, but I've tried SA's AST and Airflo's whizz lube as well. The whizz lube made it go away momentarily, but the noise was back as soon as the line dried out on the skiff deck. Basically, every fix has been short-lived at best. I haven't tried putting lubricant on the inside of the guides, but I'm going to try that. I also rinse all of my gear after every trip.

I wish I could clean and dress my line before every time I fish, but I fish too often for that to be practical. For whatever reason, the 8wt is the only rod giving me this issue. I have Crosscurrent 11 with Wulff BTT and recoil guides, and no noise from it either.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

My 12 will do that from time to time and like others say I take it as a sign it's time to clean the rod. I do that after use in salt anyway but not when I'm just practicing on the pond. Clean the rod, and pay attention to the guides. I'll run one of those rio pre soaked cloths through each guide every so often. That and making sure the line is clean solves it for me. Hope that helps


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't think it's salt related, or at least not salt exclusive. Mine was also doing this steelheading on the Pere Marquette. I tried cleaning etc. I finally chalked it up to the line causing some kind of resonance in the tip top or first couple guides. I'm glad my current line doesn't do it. Small noises like that really drive me crazy.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fly lines like SA and Wulff lines are pre-impregniated with the dressing, not just the outside. Got to Walmart or the dollar store and buy one of those "blue" Brillo pads (NOT the green, which is more abraisive). The blue is less abrasive and safer to clean non-stick surfaces on dish pots and pans. Soak it in hot water for a while, and then run the line thru it a few times, while the tap water is reset to very warm or mildly hot. It will cause the pre-preg'ed lubricant to come up to the surface of the fly line. But not all fly lines are impregnated with lubricant. Do your research to see if your is that way. Pretty sure the Wulff is, with the J3 lube. The SA lines are definitely that way with the AST lube.

Also, just go buy the food grade Silicone Spray or the "Line and Lure" spray, like what was shared in the current thread called "To Dress or Not to Dress?" There you will see that Flip recommends in the shared video where he just gives a few squires with the food grade silicone spray while the line is still on the reel, once or twice a day (only take a minute to do it). Or, you can do the same thing with the Line and Lure that Zika mentioned (same concept). It will work better than the Loon stuff and save you time. Tho I recommend that, as soon as you get it in, to coat the entire line with the stuff and then repeat that process at least once a week. Then the act of spraying it while it's still on the reel will just add fresh lubricant that will continue to coat the rest of the line as you shoot it and coat the rod guides.

Other than that, check for fly line condition. If you are fishing that hard, a normal flyline will only last about a year or 2 with no real regiment cleaning and treating of lubricant each or most times you use it. In that case, it may be ready to replace it. An 8wt is the most used rod in a saltwater fly angler's arsonal and you may be wearing that line out 5 to 1 over your other rods (which might be the reason that it's the only rod making that noise). So go buy a new one and then just remember to clean and dress the thing accordingly. Also, toss the Loon stuff. 

Ted Haas


----------

